# Dallas Mavericks vs Utah Jazz



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (35-16) vs Utah Jazz (17-35)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas is streaking!!!

Dallas 104
Utah 95


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Everyone should be healthy and relaxed so Mavs win:

Dallas: 108
Utah: 98

Complete the 5 game Western road swing.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Utah's reeling, Mavs are not.

Mavs 110, Utah 83


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Is stack and damp back for this one?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Utah is a tough, scrappy team, so I think we need to try run 'n gun to run the score up, otherwise they're going to make us a play a slow, dirty game we don't want with them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Utah is a tough, scrappy team, so I think we need to try run 'n gun to run the score up, otherwise they're going to make us a play a slow, dirty game we don't want with them.


Good point, which is how they beat Phoenix the other day


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Mavs lead 1-0 (Jazz lead 77-42 all-time)

Key matchup

Rebounders vs. rebounders: Utah is one of the best rebounding teams in the league, but you'd have never known that from its December visit to Dallas, where the Mavericks had a decisive 44-28 edge. Utah had only four offensive rebounds. Even though the Jazz shot 50.7 percent in that game, the Mavericks won by 23 because they boarded so well and got to the free throw line 21 more times.
Inside the Jazz

Coaching milestone: It continues to be a tough year for Dick Motta. With his next win, Jazz coach Jerry Sloan will tie Motta for seventh place on the NBA career list with 935. Motta, now retired, was passed last week by Don Nelson as the Mavericks' winningest coach.

Briefly: Utah is expected to activate Keith McLeod before the game. He has been on the injured list with a strained right hamstring. The Jazz started the season 5-1 when McLeod was running the point. ... Maybe he'll be here, maybe he won't. Carlos Boozer has been a target of trade speculation leading up to Thursday's deadline.
Inside the Mavericks

Streak's alive: A win tonight would give the Mavericks six in a row on the road, which would be the fourth-longest road streak in franchise history. They won eight in a row during the 2001-02 season and had seven straight in 2000-01 and 2002-03.

Briefly: Marquis Daniels should be back on the floor for the first time in three weeks after an appendectomy. Jerry Stackhouse (groin) also will be a game-time decision. ... Calvin Booth is coming off his best game of the season (10 points, two blocks) and figures to see lots of action with Erick Dampier out for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Why is it we always blow leads to inferior teams?

51-50 Dallas at half


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Zach said:


> Why is it we always blow leads to inferior teams?
> 
> 51-50 Dallas at half


Yea it's pretty annoying. Whats up with them doing that?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

75-69 after 3. Dirk with 21 points.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what they do? hold them to 10 points in the fourth or something


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> what they do? hold them to 10 points in the fourth or something


14 points in the 4th 33 total points in the 2nd half


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Zach said:


> Why is it we always blow leads to inferior teams?
> 
> 51-50 Dallas at half


Gotta fix this. It's like we allow a team to score 30 points in a quarter at least once in the game. Yet the next quarter, we allow only 13 :laugh: 

I'm still happy for this win..now 20 games over 500 and this is the 5th straight game where i haven't made a prediction and won. :yes:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice win, I was worried. Utah is the type of team we lose to, the good defense, but decent offense (see: Bulls)

But from what I've heard, we let them back in. Now I checked the score at school, and we wer up 19-4. Come on guys, don't let them back in

Where was DJ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ALT LAKE CITY – The Mavericks returned from the All-Star break the way they went into it, with continued road dominance, as they completed a 5-0 trip bridging the recess with a 101-83 thumping Wednesday of the Utah Jazz.

Then they got to their locker room at the Delta Center and found out tonight's opponent at American Airlines Center, the Sacramento Kings, had traded Chris Webber to Philadelphia in a multiplayer deal. Suddenly, a tough back-to-back situation was a little less daunting.
"It's a shocker," coach Don Nelson said.

The Mavericks spent as much time in their postgame revelry analyzing the trade of Webber as their runaway victory, which was a one-point game late in the third quarter.

"You're taking a perennial All-Star away from our conference and putting him in the East," said Michael Finley, who had 24 points. "But it doesn't seem to matter who dresses for them. It's always a hard game."

As was Wednesday's, in which the Mavericks trailed 69-68 before running off the last seven points of the third quarter. Dirk Nowitzki, who overcame a terrible shooting night by making 15 free throws and finishing with 29 points, hit a short bank shot to start the fourth quarter, and the Mavericks had a 77-69 advantage that they treated like gold.

The Mavericks held the Jazz to 30.7 percent shooting, the lowest for a Dallas opponent in franchise history. The Mavericks also have won six consecutive road games, the fourth-best streak in franchise history.

"We're the No. 1 road team in the league now," said Nelson, overlooking the fact Phoenix is 22-7 on the road and the Mavericks 19-7. "What that means is we're ... [expletive] at home."

The Mavericks had raced out to a 19-4 lead, but were stuck in a close battle until Finley heated up with 10 third-quarter points. He extended the red-hot play he exhibited before the All-Star break.

“It wasn’t that easy of a game,’’ Nelson said. “We had our hands full, but played a sensational second half. It’s always a hard game up here with hard fouls. I talked to our team every timeout about keeping their cool.’’

Josh Howard overcame second-half foul trouble for 18 points and nine rebounds, and the Mavericks got nice bench efforts from point guards Devin Harris and Darrell Armstrong.

And then there was the news of Webber going to Philadelphia, along with Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley. The Kings received Corliss Williamson, Kenny Thomas and Brian Skinner, who will not be available tonight.

“Rumors happen and trades happen,’’ said Nowitzki. “They’ve talked about [trading] Chris for two years.

“I know one thing: we still got to find a way to win that game [today].’’


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=250223026

:laugh: Dirk talking about how they kept in the game by getting to the free throw line...is that a round about jab at the refs :laugh:


----------

